# 100 Foods to try before you die.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's the list.  Bold are the ones I -haven't- tried yet, lol.

What's your score?  I'm 71%  LOL

===


1. Abalone
2. Absinthe
3. *Alligator* 
4. *Baba Ghanoush*
5. Bagel & Lox
6. Baklava
7. BBQ Ribs
8. Bellini
9. *Birds Nest Soup*
10. Biscuits & Gravy
11. *Black Pudding*
12. Black Truffle
13. Borscht
14. Calamari
15. Carp
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
18. Chicken & Waffles 
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
20. Chile Relleno 
21. *Chitlins*
22. Churros
23. Clam Chowder 
24. Cognac 
25. Crab Cakes
26. Crickets 
27. *Currywurst*
28. *Dandelion Wine*
29. Dulce De Leche
30. *Durian*
31. Eel
32. Eggs Benedict
33. Fish Tacos
34. Foie Gras
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
36. Fried Catfish
37. Fried Green Tomatoes 
38. Fried Plantain
39. Frito Pie
40. Frogs' Legs
41. *Fugu*
42. Funnel Cake
43. Gazpacho
44. Goat
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
47. Gumbo
48. *Haggis*
49. Head Cheese
50. Heirloom Tomatoes
51. Honeycomb
52. Hostess Fruit Pie 
53. Huevos Rancheros
54. Jerk Chicken
55. *Kangaroo*
56. Key Lime Pie
57. Kobe Beef
58. *Lassi*
59. Lobster
60. Mimosa 
61. Moon Pie 
62. Morel Mushrooms
63. *Nettle Tea*
64. Octopus
65. Oxtail Soup
66. *Paella*
67. *Paneer*
68. Pastrami on Rye
69. *Pavlova*
70. Phaal
71. Philly Cheese Steak
72. Pho
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
75. Po' Boy
76. Pocky
77. Polenta
78. *Prickly Pear*
79. *Rabbit Stew*
80. Raw Oysters
81. Root Beer Float
82. S'mores
83. Sauerkraut
84. Sea Urchin
85. Shark
86. Snail
87. Snake 
88. Soft Shell Crab
89. *Som Tam*
90. Spaetzle 
91. Spam
92. *Squirrel*
93. Steak Tartare
94. Sweet Potato Fries
95. Sweetbreads
96. Tom Yum
97. Umeboshi
98. Venison
99. Wasabi Peas
100. Zucchini Flowers


(Snagged from here: http://www.dailydishblog.com/2012/01/100-foods-to-eat-before-you-die.html)


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 11, 2012)

Not a fan of these shows but I've watched enough of Bizarre Foods and Man Vs Food to know what I DON'T want to even *think* about trying.  Admittedly many on the list I've never heard of ... but it doesn't mean I'd want to try them. Maybe that's being narrow minded but I'm more of a meat and potatoes kinda guy... occasionally I'll wiggle my nose and eat a good hearty salad (that I made personally) ... but even then that has bits of meat in it, ham-steak-chicken-shrimp-bacon. I know that I should broaden my palate more so to not go quite as hungry. But being poor one learns to eat, lean. 
Just going to list what I have tried.
7. BBQ Ribs
9. Birds Nest Soup
10. Biscuits & Gravy
13. Borscht
14. Calamari
15. Carp
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
21. Chitlins
22. Churros
23. Clam Chowder 
24. Cognac 
25. Crab Cakes
32. Eggs Benedict
33. Fish Tacos
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
36. Fried Catfish
39. Frito Pie
40. Frogs' Legs
42. Funnel Cake
43. Gazpacho
44. Goat
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
47. Gumbo
50. Heirloom Tomatoes
51. Honeycomb
52. Hostess Fruit Pie 
53. Huevos Rancheros
54. Jerk Chicken
56. Key Lime Pie  *LOVE* beyond reason 
57. Kobe Beef
59. Lobster
61. Moon Pie 
63. Nettle Tea
68. Pastrami on Rye
71. Philly Cheese Steak
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
75. Po' Boy
79. Rabbit Stew
81. Root Beer Float
82. S'mores
83. Sauerkraut
85. Shark
87. Snake 
88. Soft Shell Crab
91. Spam
92. Squirrel
93. Steak Tartare
94. Sweet Potato Fries
95. Sweetbreads
98. Venison
99. Wasabi Peas

Good find Bob!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 11, 2012)

66% for me. Listed is what I've tried.

1. Abalone
2. Absinthe
3. 
4. *Baba Ghanoush*
5. 
6. Baklava
7. BBQ Ribs
8. 
9. 
10. Biscuits & Gravy
11
12. Black Truffle
13. Borscht
14. Calamari
15. Carp
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
18. 
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
20. Chile Relleno 
21. *Chitlins*
22. Churros
23. Clam Chowder 
24. Cognac 
25. Crab Cakes
26. 
27. 
28. *Dandelion Wine*
29. Dulce De Leche
30. 
31. 
32. Eggs Benedict
33. Fish Tacos
34. Foie Gras
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
36. Fried Catfish
37. Fried Green Tomatoes 
38. Fried Plantain
39. Frito Pie
40. 
41. 
42. Funnel Cake
43. Gazpacho
44. 
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
47. Gumbo
48. 
49. 
50. Heirloom Tomatoes
51. Honeycomb
52. Hostess Fruit Pie 
53. Huevos Rancheros
54. Jerk Chicken
55. 
56. Key Lime Pie
57. 
58. 
59. Lobster
60. Mimosa 
61. Moon Pie 
62. 
63. *Nettle Tea*
64. 
65. 
66. *Paella*
67. *Paneer*
68. Pastrami on Rye
69. *Pavlova*
70. 
71. Philly Cheese Steak
72. 
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
75. Po' Boy
76. Pocky
77. Polenta
78. 
79. 
80. 
81. Root Beer Float
82. S'mores
83. Sauerkraut
84. 
85. 
86. 
87.  
88. Soft Shell Crab
89. *Som Tam*
90. Spaetzle 
91. Spam
92. 
93. 
94. Sweet Potato Fries
95. 
96. Tom Yum
97. Umeboshi
98. Venison
99. Wasabi Peas
100.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 11, 2012)

90%-and I imagine, based on what I've left bolded, that it'll stay that way-though it might find it's way to 92%.....:lol:

1. Abalone
2. Absinthe
3. Alligator 
4. Baba Ghanoush
5. Bagel & Lox
6. Baklava
7. BBQ Ribs
8. Bellini
9. *Birds Nest Soup*
10. Biscuits & Gravy
11. *Black Pudding*
12. Black Truffle
13. Borscht
14. Calamari
15. Carp
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
18. Chicken & Waffles 
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
20. Chile Relleno 
21. Chitlins
22. Churros
23. Clam Chowder 
24. Cognac 
25. Crab Cakes
26. Crickets 
27. Currywurst
28. Dandelion Wine
29. Dulce De Leche
30. *Durian*
31. Eel
32. Eggs Benedict
33. Fish Tacos
34. Foie Gras
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
36. Fried Catfish
37. Fried Green Tomatoes 
38. Fried Plantain
39. Frito Pie
40. Frogs' Legs
41. Fugu
42. Funnel Cake
43. Gazpacho
44. Goat
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
47. Gumbo
48. *Haggis*
49. Head Cheese
50. Heirloom Tomatoes
51. Honeycomb
52. Hostess Fruit Pie 
53. Huevos Rancheros
54. Jerk Chicken
55. *Kangaroo*
56. Key Lime Pie
57. Kobe Beef
58.Lassi
59. Lobster
60. Mimosa 
61. Moon Pie 
62. Morel Mushrooms
63. Nettle Tea
64. Octopus
65. Oxtail Soup
66. Paella
67. Paneer
68. Pastrami on Rye
69. Pavlova
70. Phaal
71. Philly Cheese Steak
72. Pho
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
75. Po' Boy
76. Pocky
77. Polenta
78. Prickly Pear
79. Rabbit Stew
80. Raw Oysters
81. Root Beer Float
82. S'mores
83. Sauerkraut
84. Sea Urchin
85. Shark
86. Snail
87. Snake 
88. Soft Shell Crab
89*. *Som Tam
90. Spaetzle 
91. Spam
92. Squirrel
93. Steak Tartare
94. Sweet Potato Fries
95. Sweetbreads
96. Tom Yum
97. Umeboshi
98. Venison


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 11, 2012)

Underlined Italic are the ones I HAVE tried.

*1. Abalone
2. Absinthe
3. Alligator 
4. Baba Ghanoush
5. Bagel & Lox
6. Baklava
7. BBQ Ribs (And itd better just be BBQ Chicken Ribs)
8. Bellini
9. Birds Nest Soup
10. Biscuits & Gravy
11. Black Pudding
12. Black Truffle
13. Borscht
14. Calamari
15. Carp (Yep)
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
18. Chicken & Waffles 
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
20. Chile Relleno 
21. Chitlins
22. Churros
23. Clam Chowder 
24. Cognac  (Thatd better mean the Brandy)
25. Crab Cakes
26. Crickets 
27. Currywurst
28. Dandelion Wine
29. Dulce De Leche
30. Durian
31. Eel
32. Eggs Benedict
33. Fish Tacos
34. Foie Gras
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
36. Fried Catfish
37. Fried Green Tomatoes 
38. Fried Plantain
39. Frito Pie
40. Frogs' Legs
41. Fugu
42. Funnel Cake
43. Gazpacho
44. Goat
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
47. Gumbo
48. Haggis
49. Head Cheese
50. Heirloom Tomatoes
51. Honeycomb
52. Hostess Fruit Pie 
53. Huevos Rancheros
54. Jerk Chicken
55. Kangaroo (I recall getting some once)
56. Key Lime Pie
57. Kobe Beef
58. Lassi
59. Lobster
60. Mimosa 
61. Moon Pie 
62. Morel Mushrooms
63. Nettle Tea
64. Octopus
65. Oxtail Soup
66. Paella
67. Paneer
68. Pastrami on Rye
69. Pavlova
70. Phaal
71. Philly Cheese Steak
72. Pho
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
75. Po' Boy
76. Pocky
77. Polenta
78. Prickly Pear
79. Rabbit Stew
80. Raw Oysters
81. Root Beer Float
82. S'mores
83. Sauerkraut
84. Sea Urchin
85. Shark
86. Snail
87. Snake 
88. Soft Shell Crab
89. Som Tam
90. Spaetzle 
91. Spam
92. Squirrel
93. Steak Tartare
94. Sweet Potato Fries
95. Sweetbreads
96. Tom Yum
97. Umeboshi
98. Venison
99. Wasabi Peas
100. Zucchini Flowers

*
As You can tell, Im so adventurous!


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 11, 2012)

I must be not so adventurous.  Plus I don't eat meat anymore.  Here's what I've had:

2. Absinthe 
4. Baba Ghanoush
6. Baklava
7. BBQ Ribs
11. Black Pudding
12. Black Truffle
14. Calamari
16. Caviar
17. Cheese Fondue
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
24. Cognac 
27. Currywurst
32. Eggs Benedict
34. Foie Gras
35. Fresh Spring Rolls
45. Goat's Milk
46. Goulash
48. Haggis
51. Honeycomb
54. Jerk Chicken
58. Lassi
59. Lobster
61. Moon Pie 
65. Oxtail Soup
66. Paella
67. Paneer
69. Pavlova
70. Phaal
73. Pineapple & Cottage Cheese
74. Pistachio Ice Cream
77. Polenta
83. Sauerkraut
86. Snail
90. Spaetzle 
91. Spam
94. Sweet Potato Fries
96. Tom Yum
97. Umeboshi
98. Venison
99. Wasabi Peas


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2012)

The ones I haven't tried yet...

9. Birds Nest Soup
18. Chicken & Waffles 
19. Chicken Tikka Masala
28. Dandelion Wine
30. Durian
41. Fugu
55. Kangaroo
95. Sweetbreads
97. Umeboshi

 So I've had 91% of them. There's a number of those things that I'll never try again, but I do try to eat local foods wherever we travel.

Let me add that the best fish tacos in the world can only be found at a little food cart that's always parked in front of a strip mall on the south side of Playa del Carmen. We always stop there on our way back from diving in the cenotes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

At first glance there seems to be an American bias in the list, I'll know in more detail once I've worked through it . Some of them I've never even heard of and I am not exactly poorly versed in such matters.

Some of them I am very well versed in e.g. Black Pudding (the very idea is horrible but my missus loves it), Haggis, Chicken Tikka, Cognac (surely that's not really a food ), Dandelion (and Nettle (plus Nettle Tea)) Wine ...

But some of the 'branded' stuff I can't say whether I have or not (that's the stuff that made me initially think there was an American bias as it leapt of the page at me).


----------



## elder999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> At first glance there seems to be an American bias in the list, I'll know in more detail once I've worked through it . Some of them I've never even heard of and I am not exactly poorly versed in such matters.
> 
> Some of them I am very well versed in e.g. Black Pudding (the very idea is horrible but my missus loves it), Haggis, Chicken Tikka, Cognac (surely that's not really a food ), Dandelion (and Nettle (plus Nettle Tea)) Wine ...
> 
> But some of the 'branded' stuff I can't say whether I have or not (that's the stuff that made me initially think there was an American bias as it leapt of the page at me).



Sorry, old man-the only "American-bias branded" item on that list is a "Moon Pie," which is, after all, a Moon Pie.

Oh, and I guess I'm at 96%, not 92....damn night shifts, anyway.....:lfao:


----------



## crushing (Apr 11, 2012)

Dang, I should have bought the Kangaroo jerky when I had the chance last summer.


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

who made that list?
Biscuit and gravy next to Abalone and Kobe Beef...and what's Lassi? Other than a male Collie playing a female one....

Of all the odd things on there...I missed horse on there...

(and Cognac is brandy, just the kind originating from the province of Cognac and as such trademarked and the French get very sore should you call mere brandy 'Cognac', just as Champagne - which I did not see on the list either - has to originate from Champagne, or it's just a bubbling wine, champenoise, but not the real thing)

hmmmm Curry wurst....I think I need to amke me some sauce for when I throw my brats on the grill!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> At first glance there seems to be an American bias in the list, I'll know in more detail once I've worked through it . Some of them I've never even heard of and I am not exactly poorly versed in such matters.
> 
> Some of them I am very well versed in e.g. Black Pudding (the very idea is horrible but my missus loves it), Haggis, Chicken Tikka, Cognac (surely that's not really a food ), Dandelion (and Nettle (plus Nettle Tea)) Wine ...
> 
> But some of the 'branded' stuff I can't say whether I have or not (that's the stuff that made me initially think there was an American bias as it leapt of the page at me).



When Sue and I were in the UK to get married, I got her to try the black pudding. By not telling her what it was...

Now she won't try things unless I'm willing to tell her what they are. She actually thought it tasted fine, till I told her what it was. 

On the other hand, she used to tell me that she didn't like mushrooms. I maintained that it was only because she'd never tried the right ones. I don't consider mushrooms on pizza as eating mushrooms.
Got her to try some different mushrooms while we were there, too. Now she understands...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

When in doubt, google it.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 11, 2012)

You have all extremely varied culinary habits (compared to me anyway ).  Can I ask do you cook all these things yourselves or are there restaurants?  Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out pho.  Some stuff I cook, other times it's dine out.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 11, 2012)

The crickets and the snake did you cook these yourself or did you dine out on those?  I cannot imagine putting these things in my mouth eww.  I think whoever compiled that list subscribes to the dictate.. if it moves, eat it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

Dine outs, though I do believe the cricket was covered in lots n lots of chocolate.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Dine outs, though I do believe the cricket was covered in lots n lots of chocolate.


And you were sober and had no contraband substances in your system when you enjoyed this delicacy?  I think you and these other people commenting above are surely adventurous   And can I ask are these things in the 100 foods above what you normally eat?  And which would you never eat again having tried once?  Thank you


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

What sprang off the page at me was such things as Heirloom Tomatoes, Hostess Fruit Pie, Pastrami on Rye, Philly Cheese Steak, Mimosa etc i.e. things I consider American (even tho the Mimosa is actually an English cocktail originally (I think) it always puts me in mind of the Southern States, don't ask me why), whether they are or not is a different matter. Once I started picking my way through the list line by line the bias diminished.

EDIT:  :lol:  This was supposed to have been a quoted response to Elder - I made a foxes paw there (head too full of RTU voltage information, that's my excuse )


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually had to google 'Mimosa' come to find out I had it many of times...we just called it 'orange juice and champagne' 

Do we have to send a CARE package with hostess cakes?


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

granfire said:


> who made that list?
> Biscuit and gravy next to Abalone and Kobe Beef...and what's Lassi? Other than a male Collie playing a female one....
> 
> Of all the odd things on there...I missed horse on there...
> ...



A lassi is an Indian (plain) yogurt smoothie...it can be made either sweet or salty.   The sweet version is made with rosewater.


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> A lassi is an Indian (plain) yogurt smoothie...it can be made either sweet or salty.   The sweet version is made with rosewater.



I had some Indian cottage cheese once. Some varieties were better than others. If I had known, I am sure my hostess would have loved to serve me Lassi....


----------



## Gemini (Apr 11, 2012)

I've had all of 29 of those. Not even worth the cut & paste.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 11, 2012)

What I noticed from the "Yanks" was one thing in common... BBQ Ribs... but question really lies with... beef or pork ribs... two distinctly different things IMO. I've had both. 

Makes me wonder what Kangaroo tastes like... probably more like rabbit, which is likely to be like... chicken,


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

Jenna said:


> And you were sober and had no contraband substances in your system when you enjoyed this delicacy?  I think you and these other people commenting above are surely adventurous   And can I ask are these things in the 100 foods above what you normally eat?  And which would you never eat again having tried once?  Thank you



I'm usually sober.  (Hard to believe huh? )

Snake/eel, head cheese, cricket, and 2 or 3 others are the 'eh, no thanks, not again' list.

BBQ, Pho and lobster are on the yes please list.

umiboshi was probably the worst I ever had. I -had- to try that as an anime character I 'like a lot' likes them. I found them to be hideous, and I tried 5 or 6 times to 'like' them.  Ended up tossing $10 worth.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like I a have tried 76% of that list. I had to look up several items, I didn't know what "chitlins" were, I just knew them as that not-so-delicious pig entrail soup that I ate in Ecuador, or that "black pudding" was apparently another word for "blood sausage" which I am not a big fan of. Mostly this made me hungry and caused a realization that I clearly am not spending enough time sampling alcohol.  

This is what I haven't tried:
2. Absinthe
8. Bellini
18. Chicken & Waffles 
24. Cognac 
27. Currywurst
28. Dandelion Wine
30. Durian
34. Foie Gras
39. Frito Pie
40. Frogs' Legs
48. Haggis
55. Kangaroo
63. Nettle Tea
67. Paneer
70. Phaal
78. Prickly Pear
79. Rabbit Stew
85. Shark
86. Snail
87. Snake 
89. Som Tam
90. Spaetzle 
92. Squirrel
95. Sweetbreads


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Jenna said:


> And you were sober and had no contraband substances in your system when you enjoyed this delicacy? I think you and these other people commenting above are surely adventurous  And can I ask are these things in the 100 foods above what you normally eat? And which would you never eat again having tried once? Thank you



I have had them lightly friend and salted, not too bad and more nutritious than chips.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> umiboshi was probably the worst I ever had. I -had- to try that as an anime character I 'like a lot' likes them. I found them to be hideous, and I tried 5 or 6 times to 'like' them. Ended up tossing $10 worth.



How were you eating it?  It isn't too bad if you eat them with rice, like in the middle of a rice ball (onigiri).


----------



## Jenna (Apr 11, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Looks like I a have tried 76% of that list. I had to look up several items, I didn't know what "chitlins" were, I just knew them as that not-so-delicious pig entrail soup that I ate in Ecuador, or that "black pudding" was apparently another word for "blood sausage" which I am not a big fan of. Mostly this made me hungry and caused a realization that I clearly am not spending enough time sampling alcohol.
> 
> This is what I haven't tried:
> 2. Absinthe
> ...


Absinthe will not give you the complex insights of either Jules Verne or Ernest Hemingway haha..  I am horrible living testament to that   And you have eaten sea urchin off this list?  Are these not dangerous?  They do not look like a thing that is meant to be eaten?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2012)

My granddaughter bought some cheese flavored crickets at the state fair for me. She didnt think I'd eat them....


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2012)

Blindside said:


> How were you eating it?  It isn't too bad if you eat them with rice, like in the middle of a rice ball (onigiri).



Tried them straight.  Just too salty for me, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Absinthe will not give you the complex insights of either Jules Verne or Ernest Hemingway haha.. I am horrible living testament to that  And you have eaten sea urchin off this list? Are these not dangerous? They do not look like a thing that is meant to be eaten?



Urchin?  It is called "uni" in Japanese and I have it somewhat regularly if I am at a high end sushi place.  I know that it has a somewhat traditional part in Italian foods as well.


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tried them straight.  Just too salty for me, and that's saying a lot.



The first few times I tried them straight, they made me cringe.  But my roommate (from Japan) always had a jar around and generally only ate them if his stomach was feeling off.  He swore by the results...kept offering to me if my stomach was feeling off.   They grew on me...now I love them.  I do prefer them as umeboshi tho.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tried them straight. Just too salty for me, and that's saying a lot.



The rice will dilute much of the salt taste, have it with green tea as well. Ever tried natto? Fermented soy beans? I have only met two people who didn't grow up with it who actually liked it. My sister and I grew up with it as a treat, so we view it as such, but I can definately see why it is an acquired taste.


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Urchin?  It is called "uni" in Japanese and I have it somewhat regularly if I am at a high end sushi place.  I know that it has a somewhat traditional part in Italian foods as well.



I have been told they are just cut in half and slurped...but nothing more than slightly flavored saltwater.....


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

I think its easier to say what I haven't tried.

2. Absinthe
9. Birds Nest Soup
26. Crickets
27. Currywurst
28. Dandelion Wine
30. Durian
41. Fugu
70. Phaal
91. Spam
92. Squirrel
100. Zucchini Flowers

If I were in a restaurant and saw Absinthe, Durian, Dandelion Wine or Zucchini Flowers on the menu, I'd order them immediately.

Birds Nest Soup or Currywurst or Phaal...I dunno.  Each sounds kind of interesting although I'm not a fan of *wurst, or uber-spicy dishes, or uber-expensive soups.  

Cricket or Squirrel -- might try a piece if someone I knew was eating it an offered me some.  Wouldn't order a dish on my own.

Fugu -- I have enough neuro issues as it is...just don't feel like tempting fate.

Spam -- I don't see any reason whatsoever to eat it.


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, Currywust is a German bratwurst dusted with Curry. Some imbiss places make a sauce based on ketchup, most don't make it very spicy. 
It's mostly about the flavor.


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think I received enough German blood from my relatives   Bratwurst, knackwurst, sauerkraut, if any of that was brought in to one of my relatives houses, it would be devoured instantly....by everyone but me.  I have to admit I never liked them.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> If I were in a restaurant and saw Absinthe, Durian, Dandelion Wine or Zucchini Flowers on the menu, I'd order them immediately.
> Spam -- I don't see any reason whatsoever to eat it.



I use zuchinni flowers in a risotto, I am not sure it really adds much to the taste but the effect is great for a summer potlach or similar.

Spam only tastes good to me if it is fried when I am out camping or something similar.  Probably something about needing the salt.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

[YT]anwy2MPT5RE[/YT]


----------



## granfire (Apr 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> I don't think I received enough German blood from my relatives   Bratwurst, knackwurst, sauerkraut, if any of that was brought in to one of my relatives houses, it would be devoured instantly....by everyone but me.  I have to admit I never liked them.



I'll be right over for a blood transfusion! 

As to Zucchini blossoms, well, if you eat them you won't have to chase down your neighbors with the fruits of their labor....


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

Blindside said:


> I use zuchinni flowers in a risotto, I am not sure it really adds much to the taste but the effect is great for a summer potlach or similar.
> 
> Spam only tastes good to me* if it is fried when I am out camping or something simila*r.  Probably something about needing the salt.



Ya know...I think you just gave me a reason to try it.  On a hike with the camp stove...it would be something different than my usual cannatuna 

BTW...now you know 3 people that like Natto


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 14, 2012)

FUGU ME!!!
http://www.hulu.com/watch/33383/the-simpsons-poison-blowfish-sushi


----------

